# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Estrelas >  Coscinasterias tenuispina

## Filipe Pacheco

_Coscinasterias tenuispina_

No habitat natural:



Em aquário:





O nome em inglês é Blue Sea Star, devido a cor azul-lilás que por vezes apresenta na parte de cima da estrela, também existe em castanho esverdeado, castanho claro e verde azulado entre outras cores.
É muito fácil de manter em aquário alimentando-se de detritos e restos de origem animal. Pode ser alimentada 3 vezes por semana com um camarão colocado a beira dos seus braços à espera que a estrela o agarre. Normalmente esta espécie apresenta 7 braços, embora existam com 4,6,8 e 9 braços. Desde que seja mantida em boas condições e bem alimentada é de fácil reprodução por fragmentação, em que se divide em duas partes sendo que cada parte gera depois novos braços, ficando a estrela obviamente com uns braços mais compridos e outros mais curtos. Dado a sua facilidade de se reproduzir através de fragmentação é vulgar observar-se esta estrela com grandes diferenças de tamanho entre os seus braços. É uma estrela muito vulgar no infralitoral e nas poças rochosas.

Comprimento: 27 cm, normalmente muito menos.

Distribuição geográfica: Mediterrâneo, desde Norte de Espanha (raro) até o Golfo da Guiné, incluindo arquipélagos e ilhas dos Açores, Madeira, Canárias, Cabo Verde até Santa Helena.

----------

